# Recorded shows not in My Shows list



## beryrinaldo (Sep 13, 2007)

I have seen this a couple of times now. My Roamio Plus is recording shows as I can see from looking at Live TV. All 6 tuners are tuned in to various channels and one is recording, but that show is not in the My Shows list. The list shows two shows as still recording, but they recorded much earlier today. As I said, I have seen this before, and after restarting the TiVo, the recorded shows will show up in My Shows and all will be fine for some time...until it happens again. I have now opened two support tickets on this subject and I don't really have high expectations for the issues to be fixed...I am frustrated with TiVo's support web site and the lack of real answers. Is anyone else seeing this behavior?


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

You say one show is recordings and then two shows are recording. You may want to reorganize your paragraph, as I cannot follow.


----------



## beryrinaldo (Sep 13, 2007)

jrtroo said:


> You say one show is recordings and then two shows are recording. You may want to reorganize your paragraph, as I cannot follow.


You're right, my organization could have been better...let me try to clarify.

When looking at Live TV, then pressing Info and scrolling down one, I can see what all 6 tuners are doing. From that perspective, I could see just one show recording. The other tuners were tuned in to other channels but not recording.

When looking at My Shows, there are two folders with red circles on them indicating that something is recording, but when I went in to those folders, I see nothing actually recording. There was a show in each folder that had recorded earlier in the day. There were no recordings listed after that time, even though I know there were additional shows in the ToDo list during the day.

After restarting the TiVo this morning, I see all the shows that recorded yesterday in the My Shows list.

Hopefully that clears up any confusion.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Check your folder sort options (C button). Different options give you different views of the folder.


----------



## reneg (Jun 19, 2002)

Or look at your recording history.


----------



## beryrinaldo (Sep 13, 2007)

moyekj said:


> Check your folder sort options (C button). Different options give you different views of the folder.


Tried that, nothing changed the fact that these programs that had recorded did not show up in the My Shows list.


----------



## beryrinaldo (Sep 13, 2007)

reneg said:


> Or look at your recording history.


Good thought, I did not go to that page. I'm hoping this doesn't happen again, but if it does, I will look there, too. Thanks!


----------



## Sgaloosh (Oct 16, 2017)

Beryrinaldo, I realize this is a very old thread, but did you ever find an actual solution to your problem? A few days ago, after deleting episodes from a folder on my Roamio plus, newly recorded episodes stopped appearing in my recordings as well. Much like your circumstances I could see the program recording as it aired, but it never appeared in the list. Furthermore, searching through episodes in the guide will allow me a back door way to view it on my device (lets me choose to watch from "my shows" even though I can't see it there)

Even more interesting is that the recording history says it didn't record because it was a duplicate, but I know that is wrong...it was a new episode and not only did I watch it record I have been able to play it using the aforementioned "back door" fix.

I would be interested to know if you or anyone else on here knows what might be going on and how I can correct the problem.


----------



## Davelnlr_ (Jan 13, 2011)

Guess no one found an answer. My Premier is doing the same thing. Had a NFL folder with one game recording (red dot on folder). Open folder and nothing there. Hit C and and it just shows PPV's from years ago. If I go to the folder again, and hit the play button, the show that is recording will start playing, but if other shows are in the folder, it will try playing them first. Very odd behavior.


----------

